# Exposed Laterite causing increased algae?



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

Just read that Laterite should be used in lower substrate levels only and that if exposed will cause high iron levels leading to increased algae growth.

In my 29 I have Flourite as a base layer covered by a mix of 5lbs Flourite/15 Lbs Carib-Sea Cichlid Mix/15 Pool Filter Sand. It'll be a Tanganyikan shellie tank once everything is stable. Just got daylight bulbs today and am knocking the light down from 6wpg 4100K to 4wpg 6700K. I'm running DIY CO2 into a Fluval 203 intake. PH is around 7.8.

I have 4 otos in now who aren't quite keeping up with the algae growth. No other fish. 

My main question is does the laterite need to come out? I haven't measured iron levels but is the exposed laterite likely to be contributing to the algae growth? I can probably sift out most of the laterite if need be. 

In more of a non-algae related question, I'm also thinking of removing the Cichlid Mix as well. It's not very attractive and isn't reviewed as a great buffer. I may go with a top layer of around 1" pool filter sand. Can I mix some Aragonite sand in with it? I'm aware it's not great for plant roots but can I add a small amount to the p.f. sand?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm a bit confused... in your description of your substrate you mention Flourite, Carib-Sea and Pool Filter Sand. Where is the laterite?

Are you planning a heavily planted Tang tank? If so, is it already heavily planted now? With that much light, you need lots of plants, adequate CO2 and macro and micro ferts... and even then I'd say you have too much light. Or at least more than you need.

By the way, a layer of sand on top of another substrate with larger grains will not stay that way: the sand will work its way under the rest.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

No, exposed laterite won't cause increased algae growth. The iron leeches out of the laterite and is exposed to the water column at the same rate even if it covered by sand or another layer of substrate. The algae is coming from the high light in your tank.

If it is going to be a Tang tank, I don't really know why you added laterite or Eco in the first place. You won't be able to grow any plants in there without the cichlids eating them. If you do want plants, you can only really tie on java fern or anubia, in which case you still don't need the laterite. You should have used crushed coral.

It certainly won't hurt anything to leave the laterite in the tank, and any algae growth you have will be quickly eaten by your Tang cichlids.


----------



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

Here are some pics.

On the left there are 2 Vallisneria, a Cryptocoryne, Cabomba and an Echinodorus. Hairgrass is in the foreground. Two riccia covered pieces of shale in the center. Lilaeopsis and I forget what the two on the right are. That's my algae covered Lilaeopsis in the close up.

I have the light now at 4wpg. Is this still too much? I've been adding about half a capful of Flourish twice a week. The tank has been planted now for about 3 weeks.

The substrate is Flourite on the bottom covered by the sand/Laterite/cichlid gravel mix. Yes, the sand is settling below the Laterite and cichlid gravel.

I'm planning on Julidochromis marlieri or transcriptus and a colony of Lamprologus meleagris. Both are micropredators so I'm not too worried about them eating the plants.

So I'm open to suggestions then. More plants? Less light? More or less nutrients? Add snails? Or all of the above?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, I know from experience that Julies love themselves some snails!!! So, no snails. I would lower the light to about 3 watts/gallon, and maybe consider adding a "break" in the photoperiod about half-way through. I think that you are going to lose your Riccia, possibly your cryptocorne and cabomba as well.

You could try "combing" the hair algae out of the hairgrass (if that's what you have going on) using an old toothbrush. That val needs a dip in 1:17 bleach to water solution.

I like your tank! It is very bright, and your fish will stand out nicely!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'd go for less light (2-3wpg) and more plants. You're also going to need to add other nutrients besides Flourish, which only gives you Fe and trace elements.

Here's a good read that will get you going on some of the basics:

www.rexgrigg.com

Enjoy.


----------



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions guys and thanks for the compliment Donald. It's my first, hopefully of many.:smile:


----------



## blacksmith37 (Oct 10, 2006)

Iron is insoluble in aquarium water,regardless of source. 
Additives contain chealating agents which form a complex so the iron does not "see" the water. And these can hold iron in chemical suspension.
Plant roots produce enzymes and/or other magic stuff which permits them to absorb iron as needed. 
You will never have any iron in the water ,except as a chealate.
"Insoluble" is 10 to the power of minus 38 (gmole/L).


----------

